# 05 gmc 2500hd 6.6 duramax



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to get a heavier plow for my truck. Looking at a western of some sort. I just would like to know what others have done to prep their trucks to carry the extra weight. FYI my front axle is the 4800 lb one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

4 turns on the bars & Timbrens.......


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

See my sig for some of my additions. Timbrens are a must. If you crank on the bars, you will likely either need shock extenders or longer shocks. I replaced my keys with a different set that allowed me to crank the bars a little further. No ill effects to date, 70k miles with the different keys. Usually have about 800 lbs. ballast, sand bags.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My truck is a diesel and I throw almost 800 pounds behind the rear axle. No timbrens or air bags. Does just fine, so don't forget some good ballast.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

i run the firestone airshocks on my duramax and they are totally kicka**. i have a 8'2" VXT and my truck doesnt squad an inch. i also run a cognito upper control arm kit, tie rod sleeves and heavy duty steering idler box. it was a small fortune up front but knock on wood, the truck should be good for a while.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

cdahl1177;1321816 said:


> i run the firestone airshocks on my duramax and they are totally kicka**. i have a 8'2" VXT and my truck doesnt squad an inch. i also run a cognito upper control arm kit, tie rod sleeves and heavy duty steering idler box. it was a small fortune up front but knock on wood, the truck should be good for a while.


Those tie rod sleeves are a beautiful thing for a plow or hunting truck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cdahl1177;1321816 said:


> i run the firestone airshocks on my duramax and they are totally kicka**. i have a 8'2" VXT and my truck doesnt squad an inch. i also run a cognito upper control arm kit, tie rod sleeves and heavy duty steering idler box. it was a small fortune up front but knock on wood, the truck should be good for a while.


I ran those for a year and got tired of the bags leaking. My buddie too.....same thing. I loved the idea of them, but it got old having to keep them full. I still have em on the shelf actually.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was have the same problem and firestone warrentied them and i got an onboard air conpressor so if they do leak i can fill them as easy as flipping a switch.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Banksy;1319747 said:


> My truck is a diesel and I throw almost 800 pounds behind the rear axle. No timbrens or air bags. Does just fine, so don't forget some good ballast.


Same here no problem with anything I put on it.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

BlizzardBeater;1322243 said:


> Those tie rod sleeves are a beautiful thing for a plow or hunting truck.


or a truck that has a little gitty up with a tuner.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Especially when you're in 4wd


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

cdahl1177;1322669 said:


> or a truck that has a little gitty up with a tuner.


Ya, that too.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cdahl1177;1322546 said:


> I was have the same problem and firestone warrentied them and i got an onboard air conpressor so if they do leak i can fill them as easy as flipping a switch.


Ya, but spending another couple hundred on a compressor to for a $4-500 set of shocks just b/c there's a chance "if they leak" is rediculous if you ask me.

Anyone interested in mine, they're like new, they leaked slowly, and a replacement set was offered to me and I just never sent them back. $150 takes them


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

do you guys recommend timbrens if you have the snow plow prep package? what does that option include besides the light switch? different torsion bars, OEM "timbrens"?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

got-h2o;1323063 said:


> Ya, but spending another couple hundred on a compressor to for a $4-500 set of shocks just b/c there's a chance "if they leak" is rediculous if you ask me.
> 
> Anyone interested in mine, they're like new, they leaked slowly, and a replacement set was offered to me and I just never sent them back. $150 takes them


Get them replaced and then I'll buy them from ya .


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have the front airbags as well. Over a year now and not one leak EVER.... Dont know how i did it without them


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow really? This is the first negative feedback I've seen on the air shocks, I just put them on a few weeks ago. I only run 10-20lbs of air normal driving like most people said and put the plow on once just to see how they work, hope I don't have the same problem now, will see this winter..


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Strongly recommend tie rod sleeves, i know in some situations i would have kinked the steering linkage without them. My truck has had the T-Bars cranked 5 turns since new, it is now 8 turns but i have not put the plow on yet to see how it sits. I always either have the sander in the bed for ballast or i have a 2k lb block of concrete for when i put the rear blade on.


----------

